# Attention Virginia Herfers!



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

As some of you might know I've been busy working on my house and prepping our humble plot of land for our annual Pig Roast. I'm just writing to extend to all of you (that means all you CSers folks, though I understand if you SoCal folks can't make it) an invitation to join us on the mountain for our all-day Pig Roastin, Booze suckin, Stogie Chompin fest that just might be the best party you'll ever attend. All that is required is a bottle of liquor and a mixer, or some beer , or whatever it is in the way of liquid refreshment you prefer to imbibe. (Though liquor tends to be what we really need)

This is a legendary event. Last year featured rain, but it still managed to be a blast. This year it's not going to rain......promise. But even if it does, it will still be, well, a blast.

"33 West" , a Ska band from Northern Virginia will be hitting the stage at 9PM to do the final concert of their Spring tour. I'm not usually a Ska fan, but these guys are incredible.

We encourage you to camp, so bring a tent and/or a sleeping bag. Those who stay the night get breakfast courtesy of Mrs. Magno.

For more info, including directions to our house, go to www.eatapig.com.

Hope to see you all there!!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Now I'm bummed, I wanna go, I really wanna go. Man that looks like a dang blast Michael.. If Oklahoma sux, I'm really gonna be bummed...


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Like I already told ya, Frank: Oklahoma is OK. You won't be missin' nuttin....promise. 

....and in the interest of wasting perfectly good bandwidth , let's hear it for my third set of Nanners, dammit!!!



floydp said:


> Now I'm bummed, I wanna go, I really wanna go. Man that looks like a dang blast Michael.. If Oklahoma sux, I'm really gonna be bummed...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats Michael on the nanners. Wheres George with the dancing nanners?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

floydp said:


> Congrats Michael on the nanners. Wheres George with the dancing nanners?


Congrats on the nanners Michael!! Too bad about the pig roast, we would have LOVED to be there. Oklahoma will be a blast too though.. we'll get to babysit our youngest grandson all week long!! LOL.. you'll have a great time honey, I promise!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Hot damn! I think I can make it to the pig roast! 

And congrats on the nanners!

Do you need some homebrew?


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Awesome and yes We'd love some homebrew. Definitely consider bringing a tent and staying the night.



altbier said:


> Hot damn! I think I can make it to the pig roast!
> 
> And congrats on the nanners!
> 
> Do you need some homebrew?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Magno,

Wish I could attend, but if you get to use that band, then it'll be like I was there. 

Speaking of which ... do you want some kinda comemmorative copy on that band? It's easy to throw it on there. Let me know! I'd be glad to modify to your heart's content.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, That might be a good idea come to think of it. If you could find a way to put in something like "6th annual pig roast" or "Pig Roast 2005" that would be great. Thanks, Cigma.

Now....if Mizzz FloydP could just come over and cut out all these bands for me I'd be all set. Might even show her my thong. :bs



CIGma_Chi said:


> Magno,
> 
> Wish I could attend, but if you get to use that band, then it'll be like I was there.
> 
> Speaking of which ... do you want some kinda comemmorative copy on that band? It's easy to throw it on there. Let me know! I'd be glad to modify to your heart's content.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Sounds like a blast, Michael. Slotted for a work related class in TX that week...oh well. Maybe next time.



magno said:


> Might even show her my thong.


And I'll give you a dollar if you 
NEVER MENTION THAT AGAIN!!! 

The mental image is REALLY painful!

Congrats on 500!!! Cheers!

Scott"thinkaboutbaseball...thinkaboutbaseball"M


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

magno said:


> Hey, That might be a good idea come to think of it. If you could find a way to put in something like "6th annual pig roast" or "Pig Roast 2005" that would be great. Thanks, Cigma.
> 
> Now....if Mizzz FloydP could just come over and cut out all these bands for me I'd be all set. Might even show her my thong. :bs


wooohoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got my scissors in hand and stealing all Frank's dollar bills!!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

SCISSORS?!!!

Oh, right -- for the bands.

you scared me for a minute, there, mizz P.



Ms. Floydp said:


> wooohoooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got my scissors in hand and stealing all Frank's dollar bills!!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

A Dollar? How appropriate, Scott.

And I'll give you a dollar if you 
NEVER MENTION THAT AGAIN!!! 

The mental image is REALLY painful!

Congrats on 500!!! Cheers!

Scott"thinkaboutbaseball...thinkaboutbaseball"M[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Awww, man...

A mental image OF MY OWN MAKING.



> "The universe, it seems, is not without a sense of irony"
> 
> Morpheus


Now I REALLY need to get it out of my head...gotta try

Scott"theflatheadfathead"M


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

DAMN! Just got bombed. that's 3 now in the last few weeks. I better get on the stick here and wreak havoc on some BOTLs.

Thanks Scott -- nice assortment you sent me. 



Scott M said:


> Sounds like a blast, Michael. Slotted for a work related class in TX that week...oh well. Maybe next time.
> 
> And I'll give you a dollar if you
> NEVER MENTION THAT AGAIN!!!
> ...


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Hope you like them, Michael. Just a little hand grenade for the time being. Thought I'd return the favor for the LGC you gifted me at the herf. Saving it for something special, since it seems to be hard to come by.


Scott"grenadier"M


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Uncle Mikey and I are thinking about closing the store that saturday and spending the night...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Rev. Zack said:


> Uncle Mikey and I are thinking about closing the store that saturday and spending the night...


Don't forget to pack and extra Kilt Rev? :r


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Pig Roast it is...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Dang it guys stop it, I can't go......... :fu 

Nice job Jeof...


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Awesome! I sure hope you guys can make it. there will be plenty of room -- just bring a tent ! (And a beverage, of course)

The more the merrier.

Oh, and if I haven't already mentioned it, prepare for some serious debauchery...seriously. 



Rev. Zack said:


> Uncle Mikey and I are thinking about closing the store that saturday and spending the night...


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow! That's beautiful, Cigma. Thanks so much.



CIGma_Chi said:


> Pig Roast it is...


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Dang, I'm going to be in Atlantic City that weekend. Sounds like a great time. Sorry I'm going to miss it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

As Kenny Rodgers sings the Gambler.........


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow! thata a great cigar band, nice work Joef! I tried bumping your rg but it told me i had to "spread more around", so I'm off fertilizing other rg and will be back!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

floydp said:


> Don't forget to pack and extra Kilt Rev? :r


why? if the kilt gets dirty I'll just get naked...except for the 3rd sock...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Rev. Zack said:


> why? if the kilt gets dirty I'll just get naked...except for the 3rd sock...


 :r funny and u at the same time...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like you'll fit right in if you get naked!! :r


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

An update for those weenie-herfers who can't make it to the Pig Roast:

The Pigroast will be broadcast live via Eatapig.com. So, if you're in , say, Oklahoma for example, you can watch the party on your computer. It'll be like being there. 

We're also utilizing the "monkey cam" , or helmet-cam, as some might call it.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

magno said:


> An update for those weenie-herfers who can't make it to the Pig Roast:
> 
> The Pigroast will be broadcast live via Eatapig.com. So, if you're in , say, Oklahoma for example, you can watch the party on your computer. It'll be like being there.
> 
> We're also utilizing the "monkey cam" , or helmet-cam, as some might call it.


 man, this will be fun!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

so you definitely coming?



altbier said:


> man, this will be fun!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I am definitley going to be there......just saw the post. See you tomorrow!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

altbier said:


> I am definitley going to be there......just saw the post. See you tomorrow!


Annie has a final exam tomorrow so we're out. I tried to get permission to go alone ..... but I got the evil eye instead. Oops.....


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Damn Sean, I was bringing some good beer up too!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

altbier said:


> Damn Sean, I was bringing some good beer up too!


Oh, in that case maybe I can convince her it is "research"


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

magno said:


> An update for those weenie-herfers who can't make it to the Pig Roast:
> 
> The Pigroast will be broadcast live via Eatapig.com. So, if you're in , say, Oklahoma for example, you can watch the party on your computer. It'll be like being there.
> 
> We're also utilizing the "monkey cam" , or helmet-cam, as some might call it.


oh man Micheal, that's FANTASTIC!!! It'll be just like we were there!! What time is the show gonna start? We're going to a baseball game tomorrow night but we'll watch as much of it as we can!!! Are you kidding?? All the debauchery going on and the Rev running around with a 3rd sock..LOL we couldn't resist!! Uncle Mikey, you behave yourself!!! LOLOLOL.. man I'm soooo sorry we're going to miss it but thank you Micheal for letting us view it!

Annie, I'm glad to hear you can give those looks too!!! LOLOLOL.. someone's gotta keep these men under control!! Make sure you are free on the 21st! We're looking so forward to seeing you guys again!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I realize that everyone is probably hung over but how did it go??? I'm ready for pics!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I drank way too much, ate too much, and had a good time. I embarrassed Zack my wife and Uncle Mikey. Mikey had his first jello shooter.


Michaels(magno) wife was charming and he was quite the cook and bartender.

my smoked porter was very smooth but had a bit of a kick to it. 5 gallons were gone by the time we left,


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> I drank way too much, ate too much, and had a good time. I embarrassed Zack my wife and Uncle Mikey. Mikey had his first jello shooter.
> 
> Michaels(magno) wife was charming and he was quite the cook and bartender.
> 
> my smoked porter was very smooth but had a bit of a kick to it. 5 gallons were gone by the time we left,


hell, you didnt embarrass me. Its quite tough to do that (read impossible). I was surprised that I didnt get checked during the party as the lasses got more drunk...oh well, next year


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm still a little frazzled so I might not make too much sense here, but....

Thanks to George, Trilby (that how I spell it?) Mikey and Zack for coming up. Hope you all had a great time and I only wish you guys could have stayed the night. Apparently Zack missed a few opportunities to get de-kilted as a few of the ladies were getting frisky. (Maybe Annie knew ahead of time, Sean?)

the Webcam was the one thing we didn't get going in time (sorry Anita), but we did videotape the band. The file will be posted at Eatapig.com in the coming days. And photos will be posted as well

George, my Beer connoiseur friends were very impressed with your smoked porter. Great stuff.


The only good thing about the Pig Roast being over is that now I'll have time to do my blind review of Tx Matt's sticks.

I'll post photos here, but check in at Eatapig.com every now and then.

--Magno


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

It's monday, and I'm still hungover.



Ms. Floydp said:


> I realize that everyone is probably hung over but how did it go??? I'm ready for pics!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

magno said:


> It's monday, and I'm still hungover.


See! your wife was too gentle on you, mine slapped me into sobriety and I was fine on Sunday!

That was a great time! I hope that you get the opportunity to live in Brazil but I also hope you dont so we have a great roast next year!

Decisions decisions!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

if there is a roast next year I shall be there, and camping at that...I'm in no mood to be drinkin, stoppin drinknin and then driving back to richmond


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> I drank way too much, ate too much, and had a good time. I embarrassed Zack my wife and Uncle Mikey. Mikey had his first jello shooter.
> 
> Michaels(magno) wife was charming and he was quite the cook and bartender.
> 
> my smoked porter was very smooth but had a bit of a kick to it. 5 gallons were gone by the time we left,


Am I the only one that's curious about what George did to embarrass everyone??

And then his wife had to slap him into sobriety??? Ok George, fess up.. what did you do? We had to miss it but we still want all the dirt!! LOLOL Sounds like we really missed a great time too!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey, what goes on at the pig roast, stays at the pig roast!

Especially if you dont remember it!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Am I the only one that's curious about what George did to embarrass everyone??
> 
> And then his wife had to slap him into sobriety??? Ok George, fess up.. what did you do? We had to miss it but we still want all the dirt!! LOLOL Sounds like we really missed a great time too!!


I'm not gonna say, but it was funny as hell and his wife warned him numerous times not to do it


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Rev. Zack said:


> I'm not gonna say, but it was funny as hell and his wife warned him numerous times not to do it


The funny part is my wife is a tough little 5'4" powerhouse. She saw this photo of herself on the soccer web site today and her first response was "Look how strong my arms are!" No kidding.... 

Now that she lifts weights and exercises everyday, she is one to contend with on the soccerfield and at pig roasts!
http://eteamz.active.com/rcfc/news/index.cfm?id=2877150&cat=0


----------

